# Sore nipples when period returns?



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

My ds is 13.5 mo and I think my period is finally returning. The cramps have been steady for about a week, but no blood.

However, my nipples are sooooooooo irritated! It's not thrush, and he's not nursing any more or less than before.

Is this just part of PMS?


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

I've never had nipple tenderness, breast tenderness or swelling with AF before -- not ever! -- but I did have nipple tenderness associated with my very first menstrual cycle after baby #2. It wasn't as bad the second cycle, and by the fourth I wasn't noticing any tenderness anymore.

Evening primrose capsules seemed to cure the tenderness.

And incidentally, FWIW, the tenderness wasn't at all similar to the tingly, odd feeling I had in my breasts when I first got pregnant. Very different hormones and happenings, I guess!


----------



## happykat (Dec 24, 2002)

I get sore nipples in the week before each period. Mind you, I've only had 4 post partum (ds is 10 months - I'm one of the nurse-round-the-clock-get-your-period-back-anyway kind of ladies).

I think it is normal for some women.

happykat


----------



## mama2m&m (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sure it depends on the person, but i frequently have sore nipples shortly after ovulation or in the two weeks between ovulation and af. certainly can be uncomfortable and painful. reminds me of the early days of nursing sometimes, though it's not quite that bad.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I always had very tender breasts and nipples at the onset of my period. Then I got pregnant for the first time, and they were the same level of soreness and it was the same quality of pain, but it lasted longer. Normally my breast and nipple tenderness only last for about 2 or 3 days with my period. After I got my period back post partum, I never had sore breasts again until I got pregnant. So pregnancy changed the way I experienced it. I have heard that the opposite is true for some.

I have a friend who is like me and stopped having sore nipples after the birth of her first child, but then with her second child, her breast soreness returned with her periods. So pregnancy was like a toggle switch in her case.









This last time I got pregnant I had the familiar breast and nipple tenderness, but also experienced a tingly burning sensation in my right nipple for awhile.

I'm 22 weeks now, and my breast tissue isn't sore, but my nipples are when I pinch them or brush them up against something.


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

thanks for the info, folks! no period yet, so maybe this is ovulation time.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I was going to say that my nipples get really sore during ovulation!

My 27 month old is still nursing and when I am ovulating, I can tell because it is annoying to me when he wants to nurse and my nipples are sore. I try not to think about it.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Apr 11, 2002)

The month before my first period post partum and until almost four or five months after that event, my nipples were a disaster. It happened and now I do not experiment any soreness related to my menses. I used to apply loads of calendula cream, and that made my life easier. good luck!


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Tell me about evening primrose. How much? Taken internally or applied to the nipple?


----------



## Indigomama (Dec 26, 2001)

I've always had really bad PMS.... very tender breasts/sore nipples, bad cramps, migraines, exhaustion, etc.

After my period returned post partum, ten times worse... definitely with a nursing toddler who's not so gentle some times on the boobs.

Evening primrose totally changed my life. It's added twelve happy weeks... and actually regulated my period... strange.

I take two capsules.... 500mg daily. I know some people only take it the 2nd half of the month... some take less some more... I really believe it's an individual thing. It take it daily as otherwise I forget, plus now all my "I'm getting my period signals" are gone... so I haven't yet gotten familiar enough with my new rhythm to do anything "complicated."

Depending on when you're beginning to take it... beginning or end of cycle........... If you're starting at the beggining... I'd take one or two capsules... at the end... I'd start with 3 or 4. It took me a couple of months to feel the full relief. I felt a lot of relief right away starting with one capsule daily...started a week before myperiod, but still had some discomfort for the first and second periods until i went to two capsules daily.

I can't recommend it more... and to think that they put so many women on bc pills for cramps and pms or even anti-depressants now.... I have to wonder how many women could be helped with evening primrose?

Good luck


----------



## mama2m&m (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks, IM, I'm going to give that a try. I dont' get a lot of cramps surprisingly, but I do go through a lot emotionally. Ugh!


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Do I need to wait for AF to return before I start to take it? I've always had debilitating cramps. I'd love to try to head that off.


----------



## sparkeze (Nov 20, 2002)

I just got an visit from







for the first time last month and about a week before it started a had really sore nipples! I was starting to think I had thrush (although I've never had it so I don't know what it feels like). I didn't really put the 2 together until last week that the sore nipples must've been because of that, at the time I was just happy that the pain went away. But it's back again so I know what to expect now!

With cramps and sore nipples I am happy to see the info about evening primrose! I will definitely have to try it. I just got my mooncup yesterday and I heard that it can help with cramps too. It seems I received it just in time!

Someday I will not DREAD that time of the month.


----------

